# Cel



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That would be an emissions related code.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes it is Particulate Matter Sensor Heater is what i have found . There is a sticky on how to replace it yourself


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

shvlhead78 said:


> Yes it is Particulate Matter Sensor Heater is what i have found . There is a sticky on how to replace it yourself


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...matter-sensor-exhaust-particulate-sensor.html

If you've got an extended B2B warranty, then it should cover, except deductible. If you don't use warranty to repair it, the most important things are finding a decent price and being sure you get the updated part number, and not the original design part. It looks like Amazon has part in stock right now at $150 as opposed to the dealer list price of $360, so if your deductible is more than $150, then might be worth a DIY, since it's a pretty easy 30 minute job to replace. If you are below 20% on your fuel filter, you can do that job while you're under there and save some time and hassle with dropping the aero panel again in a couple thousand miles.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a aftermarket warranty till 100000 covers a lot of goodies but it does say no emissions related parts will know more on Monday
Have ordered from amazon Prime member so by chance its covered I can return it for free. Yes have read the DIY not a bad job its a question of time for me. 
Maybe they will cover some labor if I supply the part. Good to know its an updated part
Thanks for Info


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Let us know if the dealer covers it under emissions warranty or goodwill. You may want to reach out to the nice GM customer service folks on here to have them assist. Seems like 600 miles out of B2B warranty they would be willing to help maybe cover your deductible.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Will see what happens . Sent a pm to Gm . I have no deductible but contract states no emission related or exhaust related problems will be fixed. It is not a gm warranty It is an ASC warranty as I stated in previous post covers a bunch 
But of course not what I need covered now.
ccasion14:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

shvlhead78 said:


> Will see what happens . Sent a pm to Gm . I have no deductible but contract states no emission related or exhaust related problems will be fixed. It is not a gm warranty It is an ASC warranty as I stated in previous post covers a bunch
> But of course not what I need covered now.
> ccasion14:


They probably say that because many emissions components are already covered to 80K.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I believe that would be incorrect on the 80K, better look further into that, it may be less, it was for me. My emission problem, DEF system, was out of warranty at 55K. It also needed a NOX sensor which was also my problem. That was not the only sensor issues I have had, had 3 problems early on that were covered by B2B. That 2014 CTD is someone else's problem now.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

So the sensor is covered I was told under the powertrain warranty. Will pick up car tomorrowccasion14:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

shvlhead78 said:


> So the sensor is covered I was told under the powertrain warranty. Will pick up car tomorrowccasion14:


Always pleasant when you get news like that!


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes sir picked car up today. Signed paper work no explanation on repair or cost factors warranty work etc... Just replaced a sensor and no more 
ccasion14:ccasion14:Thanks again to the awesum Chevy Customer Care personnel for there help also


----------

